# Is there an easier way?



## CockapooTeddie (Oct 27, 2015)

I was wondering if there was an easier way of cleaning Teddie up after a walk? He loves to run in the muddiest puddles which i do love to see as hes having so much fun! But it means that each time we get home I put him in the shower n hose him down. 

What does everyone else do? im just starting to think im doing it wrong n surely not everyone has to shower their poo after a walk?


----------



## CockapooTeddie (Oct 27, 2015)

This is him at his least muddiest


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Other than buying him wellies 
I think showering him of every time is the only way to go. keeping their coats shorter in the winter months can make life easier,so at least when you have to shower them off so often it makes drying time quicker. 
Sid at the moment has only had a puppy trim and now his coat is getting longer it's making life a little more challenging,especially when you have two of them to try and clean!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

There is NO easy way.
I have my two trimmed shorter in the winter...
They wear their equafleece dog suits if it is cold enough - that way mud is limited to lower legs, ears and tail end.
I try and plan my walk so that the last bit is over not so muddy grass- that way they can have a charge around and clean off some of the mud.
I have a blaster - that is fabulous - as I can dry them off quite quickly. If I don't wash them first the blaster blows the dirt off their coats too.... makes for a messy floor/wall in the utility room


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Rainsuit perhaps? I think there was a thread a while ago that Barb posted showing Maggie in a very stylish rainsuit.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Molly is a muck monster - she usually wears a jumper of some sort in the muddy weather and gets a dunk in the sink when we get home which cleans the worst of the mud off her legs. She then dries off usually on my lap on a towel while I have a post walk coffee. I also keep her relatively short coated and can usually comb any other mud splatters out of her coat when she is dry later on.


----------



## suem56 (Nov 23, 2015)

Bit late but just come across this and it struck a chord. Also fed up of the twice daily clean-up, I recently bought these (hope link works)
http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/dog_clothing/waterproof/248453
There's a picture there entitled 'Dexter playing in the woods' - which I can't seem to upload here

Look better on than in the picture! Absolutely love them. I was worried that Dexter would fight to stop me putting them on him, but in fact he almost helps me as he likes wearing them, and he knows they mean walkies 

Of course the lower legs still get dirty, but I have a plastic toy box that is just the right size and a few inches of warm water, stand him in it and give paws a rub with a microfibre mitt, sorted.


----------

